# Exercise Sestamibi Stress Test



## JulieK (Aug 12, 2010)

Can somebody help with CPT code for a Sestamibi Stress Test please.


----------



## sbicknell (Aug 13, 2010)

If this is done in the office, then code
93015  stress test
78452  Nuclear multi SPECT 
A9500  sestamibi drug dose


----------

